# محطات القوى Steam Power Plants



## Eng-Maher (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*محطات القوى Steam Power Plants*​ 
*TOC*
Section 1 INTRODUCTION
1.1 Scope
1.2 Cancellation
1.3 Policy
Section 2 BASIC DATA
2.1 Economic Analysis
2.2 Economic Studies
2.3 Source of Power
2.4 Private Versus Government Ownership
2.5 Expansion, Rehabilitation, and Replacement of Existing Plants
2.6 Fuel Selection
2.7 Codes and Regulations
2.8 Plant Location Factors
2.9 Types of Power Plants
Section 3 ADMINISTRATIVE PROCEDURE TO DEVELOP A POWER PLANT
3.1 Power Plant Loads
3.2 Steam Power Plant Design
3.3 Plant Design Factors
Section 4 POWER PLANT STEAM GENERATION
4.1 Steam Generators (Boilers)
4.2 Steam Pressures and Temperatures
4.3 Natural Gas Firing
4.4 Fuel Oil Firing
4.5 Coal Firing
4.6 Wood Firing
4.7 Soot Blowers
4.8 Economizers
4.9 Air Heaters
4.10 Forced Draft Fans
4.11 Induced Draft Fans
4.12 Primary Air Fans
4.13 Overfire Air Fans
4.14 Cinder Return Fans
4.15 Stacks
4.16 Blowdown Equipment
4.17 Essential Plant Equipment
4.18 Equipment Selection
Section 5 STEAM TURBINE DESIGN
5.1 Typical Plants and Cycles
5.2 Cogeneration in Steam Power Plants
5.3 Turbine Types
5.4 Turbine Generator Sizes
5.5 Turbine Throttle Pressure and Temperature
5.6 Turbine Exhaust Pressure
5.7 Lubricating Oil Systems
5.8 Generator Types
5.9 Generator Cooling
5.10 Turbine Generator Control
5.11 Turning Gear
5.12 Turbine Generator Foundations
5.13 Auxiliary Equipment
5.14 Installation
5.15 Cleanup, Startup, and Testing
5.16 Operation
Section 6 GENERATOR AND ELECTRICAL FACILITIES DESIGN
6.1 Typical Voltage Ratings and Systems
6.2 Generators
6.3 Generator Leads and Switchyard
Section 7 STEAM CONDENSERS
7.1 Condenser Types
7.2 Condenser Sizes
7.3 Condenser Materials
7.4 Condenser Support
7.5 Condenser Air Removal
Section 8 AUXILIARY EQUIPMENT
8.1 Condensate Storage and Transfer
8.2 Feedwater Heaters
8.3 Heater Drain Pumps
8.4 Deaerators
8.5 Boiler Feed Pumps
8.6 Pressure Reducing and Desuperheating Stations
8.7 Compressed Air System
8.8 Auxiliary Cooling Water System
Section 9 COAL HANDLING
9.1 Unloading Systems
9.2 Coal Crushing
9.3 Coal Storage
9.4 Coal Reclaiming
9.5 Plant Bunker or Silo Storage
9.6 Bunker or Silo Filling Systems
9.7 Coal Scales
9.8 Magnetic Separators
9.9 Coal Sampling
Section 10 ASH HANDLING
10.1 Ash Handling Systems
10.2 Bottom Ash Hoppers
10.3 Clinker Crushers
10.4 Ash Storage
Section 11 CONTROL AND INSTRUMENTATION
11.1 Types of Controls and Control Systems
11.2 Steam Power Plant Controls
11.3 Safety Devices and Interlocks
11.4 Control Loops
11.5 Flow meters
11.6 Pressure Gauges
11.7 Temperature Sensors
11.8 Transmitters
11.9 Recorders
11.10 Controllers
11.11 Operators
11.12 Positioners
11.13 Control Room
Section 12 WATER SUPPLY, MAKEUP, AND TREATMENT
12.1 Water Supply
12.2 Water Makeup
12.3 Water Treatment
12.4 Cooling Water Systems
12.5 Intake Structures
12.6 Outfall Structures
12.7 Cooling Towers
12.8 Cooling Water System Chemical Treatment
Section 13 CORROSION PROTECTION
13.1 Justification
13.2 Causes
13.3 Corrosion Controls
Section 14 SAFETY PROTECTION
14.1 Personnel
14.2 Piping and Equipment
14.3 Air Navigation
14.4 Security
Section 15 FIRE PROTECTION
15.1 General Requirements
15.2 Fuel
15.3 Transformers
15.4 Lubricating and Hydrogen Seal Oil Equipment
15.5 Standpipe and Fire Hose Stations
15.6 Portable Hand-Held Extinguishers
15.7 Typical Fire Protection Systems for Power Plants
Section 16 MISCELLANEOUS
16.1 Piping
16.2 Insulation, Lagging, and Jacketing
16.3 Freeze Protection
16.4 Pipe Supports
16.5 Heating, Ventilating, and Air Conditioning
16.6 Cranes and Hoists
16.7 Metering
16.8 Drainage
16.9 Seismic Design Criteria
16.10 Architectural Criteria
16.11 Structural Criteria
16.12 Electrical Criteria
16.13 Operation and Maintenance Manuals
Section 17 POLLUTION CONTROL
17.1 Air Quality Control
17.2 Water Quality Control
17.3 Oil Spill Control
17.4 Solid Waste Disposal
Section 18 ENVIRONMENTAL REGULATIONS AND PERMITTING
18.1 Air Quality Regulations
18.2 Water Quality Regulations
18.3 Solid Waste Disposal
18.4 Dredge and Fill Regulations
18.5 Permits
Section 19 TESTING
19.1 Equipment Testing
19.2 Preparations for Tests
19.3 Test Equipment and Materials
Section 20 LOAD SHEDDING
20.1 Objectives of Load Shedding Program
20.2 Requirements for Load Reduction
20.3 Methods of Load Shedding
20.4 Electrical Usage and Critcality​Section 21 POWER PLANT COGENERATION
21.1 Definition
21.2 Cycles
21.3 Efficiency
21.4 Methods of Operation
21.5 Interconnection with Utility
21.6 Economics
المرفقات يوجد بها الملف​


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*وضعت باسورد للاعضاء فقط لان انا محمل الملفات على سريفر المنتدى فصعب اسيبها كدا لينكات لبعض المواقع الاخرى مما يضر بسرعه المنتدى
وانه توجد بعض الموقع الهندسيه الاخرى تأخذ تعبى بسهوله جدا دون الاشاره الى صاحب الموضوع والمنتدى المنتمى له .. فوضعت هذا ايضا للتميز فى المواضيع المطروحه
وشكرا
تحياتى 

طبعا اى حد بيحمل الملف سيتلقى الباسورد اتوماتيك عبر رساله خاصه.

*​


----------



## mohamed kadeeb (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي هد المجهود


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى محمد كثير


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الرابط فى المرفقات هنا

:63:


----------



## Eng-Maher (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لمن قابل مشكله فى التحميل ...ارجو ابلاغى


----------



## احلى مهندس (26 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هي كلمة السر ؟؟


----------



## احلى مهندس (27 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم 

سلمت يداك


----------



## م/فـهـد (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي ماهر ,, ولكن ماهي كلمة السر


----------



## Shaheen81 (25 يناير 2010)

كلمة السر لو سمحت و مشكور على المجهود


----------



## سموالمهندس (9 فبراير 2010)

يسلموو اخوي ,,,ربي يوفقك,,كلمة السر


----------



## أمير البحر (25 فبراير 2010)

كلمة السر لو سمحت


----------



## mhmd alqasem (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhmd alqasem (5 مارس 2010)

ما هي كلمة السر ؟؟؟


----------



## ابو دحمي (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير ولكن لم اجد كلمة السر لفتح الملف


----------



## أحمد جاد الرب (17 مارس 2010)

الباسورد لو سمحت


----------



## Ali Eissa (22 مارس 2010)

password,please.


----------



## shark1999 (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا استاذي ولكن اين الرقم السري!!!!!!!!!!!!ا


----------



## egole (2 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير واعطاك العافيه


----------



## الباحث619 (10 أبريل 2010)

ماهي كلمة السر


----------



## adeeb ahmed (18 أبريل 2010)

i was looking for this thanks bro coz this is my field


----------



## adeeb ahmed (18 أبريل 2010)

the password please bro


----------



## newahmad (14 مايو 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (14 مايو 2010)

كلمة السر لتتم الفائدة اخي العزيز


----------



## المهندسة دنياا (14 مايو 2010)

كامة السررررر بليييييييييييييز


----------



## العبادي_079 (15 مايو 2010)

*شكرأ على الموضوع الرائع *


----------



## sasadanger (15 مايو 2010)

*اين المرفقات اخى ؟؟؟
*


----------



## los (18 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## pe_po (18 مايو 2010)

gooooooooood


----------



## karimsamir (3 يونيو 2010)

the password plzzz


----------



## أصدق أحساس (7 يونيو 2010)

password plzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mbsbarakat (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا 
كلمة السر لو سمحت


----------



## Keemo3000 (9 أغسطس 2010)

كلمة السر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## soonychucky (23 أغسطس 2010)

كلمه السر...............


----------



## Very Little Engine (25 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله كل خير أخوى على هذا المجهود ..... لكن كلمة السر لو سمحت


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أغسطس 2010)

كل كليمات السر وصلت رساله خاصه ... هل فى عضو حمل المرفقات ولم تصله رساله خاصه..؟؟

ممكن ابلاغى فورا .... وشكرا


----------



## salehzaabi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

the password please thnx


----------



## عليما (12 سبتمبر 2010)

password plzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jna81 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks brother but where is the password


----------



## mody_4love (23 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن كلمه السر


----------



## ahmed malik (28 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Naseer72 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (3 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## knight1975 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

thx


----------



## وسام راشد (5 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير...لم تصلني كلمة السر


----------



## knight1975 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

to my dear friend i didn't receive the pass word so can u pls send my the pass word thx a lot for your time


----------



## mmken2010 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anas sleem (21 أكتوبر 2010)

فين كلمة لوسمحت


----------



## م محمد حمدى السيد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا هندسه كلمت السر من فضلق


----------



## doaa_salah862000 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

please i need the password


----------



## doaa_salah862000 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

لم استقبل كلمه السر في رساله خاصه


----------



## doaa_salah862000 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

كلمه السر التي ارسلتها لي في رساله خاصه لا تعمل عندما افك الضغط يقول لي كلمه سر خاطئه ارجو ارسالها لي مره اخري مع جعلها اكثر تفصيلا لو امكن وجزاك الله عنا كل خير وادام عليك الصحه والسعاده


----------



## doaa_salah862000 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

i have downloaded your attached file and you have sent me a password in a private message but when i entered it a message said no file to be extreacted or there is aproblem in the file plz help me and put the file again god bless u i have a problem in extracting file it may be damaged


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى المهندس صلاح مرحبا بيك اخى الفاضل

لقد حملت الملف بنفسى وقمت بوضع الباسورد المعطاه لديك وتفم فك الملف والملف يعمل جيدا كما ان الباسورد تعمل جيدا

نصيحه اخى الفاضل خذ الباسورد كوبى وبيست فى ملف الضغط ثم اضغط .. سيعمل الملف جيدا 

شكرا اخى


----------



## اسلام ميدو (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا ولو سمحت ممكن كلمة السر


----------



## مودي امين (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*مشكور على المجهود*


----------



## web tiger (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك أخي 
وممكن كلمة السر لو سمحت


----------



## بشبش341 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## بشبش341 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## syrengineer (20 يناير 2011)

Pasword Please


----------



## أبوعبدالله محمد (20 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
كلمة السر أخي الكريم


----------



## Sharksama (20 أبريل 2011)

i didnt receive any private messages ............can u plz send it
thx alot for ur time


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أبريل 2011)

اخوانى الاعزاء

شكرا لكم على الردود


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 أبريل 2011)

المشاركه رقم خمسه بها المرفقات ومنها حمل الملف المراد وبعد ذلك يتم فك الملف .. ب الباسورد المعطاه لكم فى الرساله الخاصه
وشكر


----------



## engawy407 (24 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جدا عالكتاب الرائع ... أرجوك عايز كلمة السر لو سمحت في رسالة خاصة ... أرجوك أحتاجه بسرعة...شكرا مرة تانية عالمجهود


----------



## ميدو2008 (24 أبريل 2011)

كلمة السر لو سمحت


----------



## m.shaf3y (3 مايو 2011)

شكراااااا
بس انا مش شايف المرفقات ؟


----------



## m.shaf3y (3 مايو 2011)

لقيت المرفقات اخيراً
ممكن لو سمحت كلمة السر 
وشكرا مره اخرى


----------



## احمد سنوسى (3 مايو 2011)

كلمة فك الضغط لو سمحت


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## engineering_85 (5 مايو 2011)

thanks for your effort and i need password plz


----------



## beckham_mohaned (9 مايو 2011)

شكرا اخي بس ممكن ترسلي الباسوورد , وشكرا.


----------



## Eng-Maher (10 مايو 2011)

ان شاء الله سوف يكون لديك


----------



## ayyazveer (16 مايو 2011)

please password


----------



## j.alsarraf (16 مايو 2011)

*كلمة السر لو سمحت
**شكرا*


----------



## رامي حمصي (17 مايو 2011)

rr


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا لكم ********


----------



## خالد حماد كباشى (24 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tiekaa (15 يونيو 2011)

password


----------



## moaazghazal (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير .... بعد اذنك كلمة السر


----------



## ahmed malik (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا اخى وفقك الله .


----------



## محمود222 (13 يوليو 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك

كلمة السر لو سمحت


----------



## Eng-Maher (13 يوليو 2011)

هل يوجد احد لم تصل له الباسورد

وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة_ سميره (14 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا استاذى الكريم 

سلمت يمينك*
​


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (15 يوليو 2011)

eng-maher قال:


> هل يوجد احد لم تصل له الباسورد
> 
> وشكرا



اخي مهندس ماهر اتمني منك ان تضع كلمة السر علانية للجميع ولا تنتظر رد
انتظر دعاء من القلب 
شكرا لك مرة اخري


----------



## المسملي999 (19 يوليو 2011)

كلمة السر لو سمحت


----------



## moaazghazal (23 يوليو 2011)

كلمة السر اخى ماهر من فضلك


----------



## m_alshalawi1 (14 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لجهودك ارجو من سعادتك ارسال كلمة السر


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 أغسطس 2011)

تم ارسال كلمه السر وشكرا


----------



## mrone33 (27 أغسطس 2011)

thanks


----------



## jabbar7 (29 أغسطس 2011)

كلمة السر لو سمحت و مشكور على المجهود


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 أغسطس 2011)

*تم ارسال كلمه السر وشكرا*​


----------



## جاسم السوداني (10 سبتمبر 2011)

لايفتح الا بكلمة سر مشكور


----------



## deadly_love (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*اين كلمة السر*

اين كلمة السر


----------



## HMS (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر .. بس كلمة السر ما وصلت !


----------



## محمود222 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

كلمـة السـر لو سمحـت


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (15 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا اريد كلمة السر بعد إذنك
ولكن أخى ماهر ما الغرض من أن تكون كلمه السر فى رساله خاصه لم أرى هذا فى المنتدى من قبل


----------



## hayat hamidou (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي و بارك الله فيك. 
ما كلمة السر من فضلك؟


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 سبتمبر 2011)

تم ارسال الباسورد
وشكرا


----------



## king90iraq (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي بس ممكن ترسلي الباسورد


----------



## mohamed azoz (19 نوفمبر 2011)

ما هي كلمه السر مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## علاء عسكر (2 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا

ممكن كلمة السر


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 يناير 2012)

تم ارسال الباسورد


----------



## abdo deraz (2 نوفمبر 2012)

كلمة السر لو سمحت


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير لكن اين كلمة السر يا استاذي
وفعلا سرقة المواضيع ظاهرة مشينة في النت العربي


----------



## md beida (2 نوفمبر 2012)

من فضلك ارسال الكلمة انا مشتاق لتصفح الموضوع والله يعطيك طول العمر


----------



## كاظم الجناني (3 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور ولكن ماهي كلمة السر


----------



## الشبل (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا اريد كلمة السر


----------

